
Uber's San Francisco revenue alone is $500M / year - cryptoz
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-revenue-san-francisco-2015-1
======
icpmacdo
Thats amazing, is that the amount after paying out the drivers?

~~~
djcode
No, that would be their profit. This is their generated revenue in total, so
how much they brought in from each driver in SF.

